# InfraRecorder : Who needs Nero 8 now



## gxsaurav (Sep 10, 2007)

Note : InfraRecorder is not associated with infra_red_dude a.k.a Anirudh of our forum 

While working on computer & OS, once in a while I stumble upon a software which is worth a mention everywhere. One such software which I m using here in Windows Vista since last 2 months & have been really happy is InfraRecorder

We all know & use Nero, but over time it has become a bloat here instead of a good burning app. It does provides a gr8 value for money if you are buying retail edition however for most of the users they prefer just a burning software & not the rest of the stuff. This is a problem even nero 8 has not rectified resulting in lack of interest.

I gave InfraRecorder a try 2 months ago & surprisingly it is very good at doing what it is made for. Nero 8 does provides much more features then InfraRecoder but 98% of the times you won't need anything more then what InfraRecorder. I guess it does everything one would want from a Burning suite

*Features*
 Create custom data, audio and mixed-mode projects and record them to physical discs as well as disc images.
Supports recording to dual-layer DVDs.
 Blank (erase) rewritable discs using four different methods.
Record disc images (ISO and BIN/CUE).
 Fixate discs (write lead-out information to prevent further data from being added to the disc).
 Scan the SCSI/IDE bus for devices and collect information about their capabilities.
 Create disc copies, on the fly and using a temporary disc image.
 Import session data from multi-session discs and add more sessions to them.
 Display disc information.
 Save audio and data tracks to files (.wav, .wma, .ogg, .mp3 and .iso).
It has 2 kind of interface. First is standard Windows Explorer like UI & 2nd is a UI which is more like a wizard called InfraExpress.

*img76.imageshack.us/img76/6471/infraib5.jpg

*img265.imageshack.us/img265/6956/untitledhk8.jpg

You might or might not like InfraRecorder but for a burning suite which works fine for almost everything, eats partial RAM & gives a cool Smoke effect on Windows Vista with Aero & weighs only 3 MB, this is something really hard to resist.

Best of all, InfraRecorder is completely free. Download 

Bye Bye Nero 7, you won't be missed anymore.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks good....will definitely give this a try. Thnx for the review tho.


----------



## sourav (Sep 10, 2007)

let's try it out


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks good..
I will try it.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 10, 2007)

By reading title I thought it does relate to Anirudh Bhai.... 

Justy used it... As a free software its better then anything out there like Roxio or Nero 7...
But Nero 8 can't be compared to this. 
Worth a try...
Thanks gx for reviewing this app.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 10, 2007)

cool


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 10, 2007)

Been using it since times unknown.Far better than the bloated Nero.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 10, 2007)

@GX
good review, bro. its the best alternative to commercial software. but it does lack somewhere, in case of advanced options (like advanced bootable options etc.) but if u only wanna do some normal burning this is a really good app. i carry it in my portable apps bag. has really helped me 

@to all who use nero jus for some normal burning
my sincere request to all who use nero for burning is to try it out. its better than the oem nero express. those of u who use nero (whether legal or pirated), give this a try. its less resource hungry and does the job very well. save ur pc resources from being hogged and save the software industry from piracy by switching to free alternatives 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Note : InfraRecorder is not associated with infra_red_dude a.k.a Anirudh of our forum


lolz... thanks for the disclaimer!


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

ah i had been waiting for a decent nero replacement for my vista ... thanx ...


----------



## go4saket (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info buddy... Downloading it...


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 10, 2007)

hey machaan .. .itz not available fr Linux? only sourcecode to compile and build  .. cn sm1 do it fr me?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^ you haf better progs like K3B available as binaries in linux. why bother?


----------



## praka123 (Sep 10, 2007)

^even gnomebaker or for "looks" brasero is there na! graveman goes on...ok ya Machane?
*freshmeat.net/projects/graveman/


----------



## casanova (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice review. And gx, I was pretty sure that you will review it after reading ur posts in Nero 8 leaked before website release thread.


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 10, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^even gnomebaker or for "looks" brasero is there na! graveman goes on...ok ya Machane?
> *freshmeat.net/projects/graveman/



okay!!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 10, 2007)

just chekd out Nero 8....Christ! its a 1 gig  fcuking bloatware. am in no way installing a 1 gig burner softy


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 10, 2007)

looks nice. Will try out.


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 11, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> just chekd out Nero 8....Christ! its a 1 gig  fcuking bloatware. am in no way installing a 1 gig burner softy



700 MB itself was too much


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 11, 2007)

Just gave the developer feedback to make a new Vista-ish UI. Since InfraRecorder is very slim in size this thing can literally be something which should be integrated in Vista's shell using .net 2k5


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 11, 2007)

i find the interface slick and pretty usable. they shudnt start over that again. they may add some eye candy like icon change etc. but instead of wastin their time on developing on a new UI they should work on adding features like boot options, overburn etc.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 11, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> i find the interface slick and pretty usable. they shudnt start over that again. they may add some eye candy like icon change etc. but instead of wastin their time on developing on a new UI they should work on adding features like boot options, overburn etc.


Well, have a look at this. I just made a concept UI for infra recorder tailored for Vista. How is it ? To change the current UI to this UI will take only 1 hr cos all icons are already there in Vista.

Also if the author can port it to .net 2005 we will further get extreme performance increase on Vista. Just look at Paint.net (Example)

*img460.imageshack.us/img460/6471/modedgx0.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 11, 2007)

^^^ fine  submit it then.... at least the UI part is taken care of... they can work on features now


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 11, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ fine  submit it then



Done.



> they can work on features now



Support for making bootable CD is already there.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 11, 2007)

it lacks advanced options man.. thats what i'm talking about...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 11, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> it lacks advanced options man.. thats what i'm talking about...



Such as? Why don't u mail the author & give feedback of what should be there.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 11, 2007)

yes, i think i'll do that


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 11, 2007)

checkin out.... it had a prob detecting my dvd recorder... when i has daemontools drive runnin...

also.. i would like to know what's the actual limit of data my dvd can write.. advanced option...

and.. what smoke effect r u talkin of.. seen none... i'm runnin vista ultimate.. aero on... _capture _please


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 11, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> and.. what smoke effect r u talkin of.. seen none... i'm runnin vista ultimate.. aero on... _capture _please



*InfraRecorder Smoke Effect video with Windows Vista & Aero*


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not able to write.. as soon as i start writin... it starts actin to write.. buffer.. than error... verification... of files not written...!!!

See shot...
*img470.imageshack.us/img470/4821/capturefd3.jpg


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 12, 2007)

^^tick the box "on the fly"

Nice alternative soft, have written 3dvd's  no problem at all


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 12, 2007)

tried _on the fly_ itself... screwed 3 dvds too experimentin


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 12, 2007)

Have u tried different media or use to chk stimulation 
Also try to write a small file in mutisession(choose mod2 xa).


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 13, 2007)

actually.. now that i noticed.. my writer isn't writin with any sw!!! Not even windows inbuilt!!!

What coulda gone wrong.... all sw act as if it's writin.. then screwup... even after i made the lappy to factory-state!!!

Is Vista writin corrupted.. or what... do these other sw in any way depend on Vista for writing?

Or is it the drive's fault.... maan... it was writin a few weeks back!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 13, 2007)

jus remove the drive from device manager and restart. the drivers will loaded again. also check the cable, try wid another. oh wait! u haf a lappie!! so check on the software side first (settings, bios, drivers etc.)


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 5, 2007)

I guess we do need Nero 7 & Nero 8. Today I burned about 4 GB of porn in DVD, Many files & it took 30 mins to burn & verify in Infrarecorder, while it took only 8 mins flat to burn & verify in Nero 7 lite.

I m back to nero 7 lite on Vista. Go 1.5 GB RAM so not bothered about the RAM Usage anyway


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 5, 2007)

GX said:
			
		

> ....burn & *verify*


Thats why it took you so long!


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 5, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Thats why it took you so long!



I burned the same DVD with Nero 7 lite & it took 8 mins for burning & verify


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, then I guess you better check the settings. Coz, keeping the speed same the time to burn shouldn't be different for different software.


----------

